# fishing Little Lagoon Gulf Shores



## Xpac

Looking for some other yakers to fish Little Lagoon once and a while. I can fish weekday evenings and some weekends. Might be fun to get a group to start fishing a few times a month. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## brianBFD

This Saturday the MBKFA is having their family day at the public launch on the north side. They are having one of their "FishOuts" 6am-noon and then having a big feed. You don't have to be a member to come fish, hang out and meet some folks. There are several of the guys that fish LL regularly. Just tell them BFD sent you........ well maybe not.


----------



## markbxr400

I usually fish the Magnolia River and Pelican Point/bigmouth at Weeks Bay, but just started fishing Little Lagoon a few weeks back as everything has dried up at my usual spots after the flood. I've been launching at the cut and fish the north shoreline and have picked up some nice specs and flounder. Always looking for others to fish with. Send me a PM if interested.

Mark


----------



## Xpac

Thanks for the info brainBFD.

Mark, I'll let you know when I fish there. I usually launch at the same spot.
thanks!


----------



## Xpac

Thinking about trying LL thursday morning. Anyone interested?


----------



## Bo Keifus

I may come join you. I've been wanting to start fishing that area. Will let you know closer to Thursday


----------



## Xpac

Looks like incoming tide in the am. Thinking about fishing the cut area (if) I can launch there. Not sure if the parking lot is open since they're building the new bridge. Will have to check on that.


----------



## LiLBlue

I'm thinking about going. Only draw back is a AL license and expires in a few weeks if I get one now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiLBlue

Do you guys park on the north side park area with the boat ramps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xpac

I tried it a few times but I don't know where to fish in that area.


----------



## Christophi

I used to fish LL pretty regular until I started fishing Big Lagoon. Put in at West Beach and fish the holes and area past the cut. I used to do great on Spanish and Specks, Flounder sometimes. Never much Redfish action in the lagoon but I always catch them on the ocean side. 
The parking lot is open at the bridge.

I probably need to start fishing here again, especially considering that I live on it... I've been driving an hour out to fish Big lagoon for the last year.


----------



## Bo Keifus

Where are you guys referring to as the cut? I've never fished over there before but would like to know where I can launch


----------



## markbxr400

Bo Keifus said:


> Where are you guys referring to as the cut? I've never fished over there before but would like to know where I can launch


Take Hwy 59 south till it dead ends at the beach. Turn right (west) on hwy 182 and go a couple of miles until you get to a bridge. They are working on the bridge, so construction signs and cranes galore - can't miss it. Immediately before the bridge on the right (northeast) side is a public parking lot. It was still open a couple of weeks ago when I fished there last, but there are a limited number of spots. If we fish early, they'll all be open for us. But they will then fill up quickly as the beach goers and surf fishers show up.

The 3 times I've fished it, I launch there and travel immediately to the north shore and fish between the two points along the sandbar ledge. Topwater has been great at first light, followed by suspending twitch bait, then baby bass grubs. I've also caught several specs by trolling a twitch bait when I'm traveling from one spot to another.

I'd suggest launching before 5AM.

I'm sure others have better spots to fish, I've not learned them yet, so looking forward to it.

Mark


----------



## Xpac

definitely want to get there before sun up. keep in touch, hope everyone can make it


----------



## Xpac

send me a pm if you're in. ill check this evening and coordinate with anyone who want to fish tomorrow am


----------



## LiLBlue

Does the parking lot by the bridge under construction allow trailer? If not I am headed to the north boat ramp I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xpac

cant say for sure. the lot is small but id think you can get away with it if you fish early


----------



## DarthWader50

I've been to the lagoon twice this summer and struck out both times. Tons of action all around me, threw the tackle box at them and not a single bite. Maybe its my luck? Anybody else have a similar experience there?


----------



## markbxr400

DarthWader50 said:


> I've been to the lagoon twice this summer and struck out both times. Tons of action all around me, threw the tackle box at them and not a single bite. Maybe its my luck? Anybody else have a similar experience there?


I've been 3 times, and haven't been skunked. Some days better than others. A few local friends and I hired a local guide to take us out in his boat the first time back toward the end of May. We all limited out on specs. The two additional times in the yak I've caught keeper specs and flounder. I was in my Outback those times, so couldn't stand up to see the ledges, and couldn't retrieve topwater as well as standing. I've since picked up a PA12, so looking forward to being able to stand, weather permitting.

I'll be there tomorrow.

Mark


----------



## markbxr400

Had a great morning with Xpac at little lagoon. After a slow start and hitting some ladyfish, I finally got into some trout. Hit about 30 altogether, lost about half a dozen, and threw back all the small ones except one that was gut hooked. Made my limit. Largest around 27", several above 20. Also hit a couple o flounder, one pretty large that snapped my line and another that I threw back. Was odd - hit both of them while trolling a grub while moving to another spot.

Anyway, lots of fun!

Mark


----------



## markbxr400

Just spoke to Chumbucket. He and I are going to hit it again tomorrow AM around 5:00 if anyone's interested. We'll meet again at the bridge parking lot.

Mark


----------



## Xpac

good going Mark! sounds like you found the honey hole!


----------



## LiLBlue

Was there room for a small trailer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markbxr400

If you're there early in the morning, plenty of room for a trailer. I'd definitely get it situated for an easy pull forward exit as the parking lot will fill up by the beach crowd, but it is definitely doable.


----------



## LiLBlue

Ok how far are you guys fishing from that north boat ramp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markbxr400

I'm guessing it is probably a mile or two west of the boat ramp. The bridge is just under 3 miles west of 59, and we're fishing just about straight across from the bridge on the north side.


----------



## Xpac

Thinking about going this coming weekend if I'm not offshore. Anyone catching anthing lately?


----------



## brianBFD

I've been hearing mixed reports the last week and a half, but nobody is catching a limit.


----------



## Mainsailman

*New to Kayaking*

I just picked up an FS12T Ascend.. I am definitely going to go pick up the FS128T in the next few weeks. BUT we are spending time in that I believe people call little lagoon by the bridge that is under construction. If anyone is avail, I would love to take a trip out there this coming Sunday (8/3.)

Drop me a line and I will reply with my cell number.


----------



## Xpac

Well looks like offshore is not happenning because the weather so I'll likley fish the lagoon probably Saturday morning. Tide is outgoing to maybe fish near the pass area. Dunno. Still learning the area. 

Mainsailman, I'll let you know if I go Sunday.


----------



## brianBFD

Xpac said:


> Well looks like offshore is not happenning because the weather so I'll likley fish the lagoon probably Saturday morning. Tide is outgoing to maybe fish near the pass area. Dunno. Still learning the area.
> 
> Mainsailman, I'll let you know if I go Sunday.


There's a group of us (4-5) from MBKFA getting together around 5:30 Saturday morning at the Gulf State Pier Parking lot. We're going to try to go out for some tarpon and kings. You're welcome to hang out and fish with us if you want.
Send me a PM if you're interested and I'll give you my cell number.


----------



## Xpac

hmm tempting. pm sent


----------



## markbxr400

Mainsailman said:


> I just picked up an FS12T Ascend.. I am definitely going to go pick up the FS128T in the next few weeks. BUT we are spending time in that I believe people call little lagoon by the bridge that is under construction. If anyone is avail, I would love to take a trip out there this coming Sunday (8/3.)
> 
> Drop me a line and I will reply with my cell number.


Mailman, a buddy and I will likely hit Little Lagoon early Sunday AM. We've launched a number of times at the bridge at the pass. However, if we go Sunday, we will likely launch at Moe's landing on the north side, then work our way west along the north shore where we've picked up a lot of trout and a few big reds, about a mile west of the boat launch. We'll try to be in place a little before sun up so we can hit some topwater, then fish on into the morning. I'll be in a dune color 12' Hobie PA and my buddy in a dune colored 11' Hobie Revo. If you'd like to link up, send me a PM with your cell, and I'll call you so you'll have my cell number.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Mainsailman

I didn't get the PM..or..which is more likely, I don't know where to look.


----------



## Mainsailman

Sunday AM sounds excellent. Call me when you get a chance. I imagine that I will need to grab a few lures. Sending message with number.


----------



## Xpac

think ill join you guys Sunday AM.


----------



## markbxr400

Our plan is to meet at Moe's Landing (boat launch) off Fort Morgan Road at 5:00AM.

Mark


----------



## Xpac

I'm in!


----------



## Xpac

sorry guys. something came up and i couldn't get out there. hope you catch em!


----------



## Mainsailman

I caught a couple barely legal specs, a few red fish throwbacks and a flounder that refused to get in the yak. I had to leave about 0700ish, but Mark stayed out there. I am pretty sure he had one in the cooler before I left tho. Mark really helped me get keyed in on the key fishing areas in LL. I had a great time, it is too bad you missed out. Maybe next time.


----------



## markbxr400

My buddy Russell from Texas did a good job filling up the ice chest with specs and flounder. Enjoyed meeting you Mailman. We'll need to do it again. Sorry you weren't able to make it Xpac. We'll catch you next time.

Mark


----------



## Mainsailman

Mailman ? lol, too much walking.


----------



## Jacobpreston

I'm interested grandpa lives that area. I go there on weekends when I can.


----------



## Mainsailman

Well it was better than nothing.
http://i.imgur.com/HqCxzHm.jpg


----------



## suebee1948

We are renting a house on Little Lagoon from 9/6-9/13. We are bringing our kayaks and it is our first time in the area. We want to fish and it would be nice to have someone to fish with and give us fishing hints. Let me know if you are interested.
Sue


----------



## suebee1948

We are renting a house on Little Lagoon from 9/6-9/13. We are bringing our kayaks and it is our first time in the area. We want to fish and it would be nice to have someone to fish with and give us fishing hints. Let me know if you are interested.
Sue


----------



## markbxr400

I can probably break away and spend a few hours showing you a few fishing spots. Probably need to get oriented regarding the part of the lagoon you'll be staying at. It's probably 5-7 miles long. There is a cut that goes out into the gulf on the south side, close to the middle of the lagoon east to west. I usually fish close to this area, and more often straight across along the north shore. Early morning is best, starting out slightly before daybreak and picking up a few along the dock lights, then hitting topwater as the sun comes up. Then suspending twitch bait, followed by grubs later in the morning. Let me know which days would work best for you and I'll see if I can match u with one of them. Once your vacation gets a little closer, we can exchange phone numbers via PM to get linked up.

Mark


----------



## suebee1948

We are renting a house on 8th Street. They have a dock on the lagoon. You can probably google it to see what end of the lagoon we are on. I am not an early morning person but my husband would probably get up. What pound test line do we need? Do we need fresh water or salt water licenses to fish the lagoon? Is there a regulations book that I can get somewhere?
Thanks
Sue


----------



## markbxr400

Looks like 8th street is toward the east end on the south shore of the lagoon. Will be about 1-1/2 miles from where I typically fish. I usually launch either at the cut, or directly across the lagoon to the north of where you're staying. The specs and flounder usually bite all morning, so we could get a later start. You'll just lose the fun of watching them explode on a topwater lure. Artificials - I would suggest the Zoom flukes in the baby bass color on a 1/4 or 3/8 jig head. I usually use a 15-20 lb fluorocarbon leader, about 18" long. You can also free line fresh shrimp on a small weight, or use whole dead shrimp. 

You'll need only saltwater licenses. Can get regulations where you buy your license, or can probably find them online.

Limit on speckled trout is 10 per person per day, 14" or longer. Redfish is 3 per person per day between 16 and 27", you can keep 1 per person over 27" (but you likely won't catch any bull reds in the lagoon, nor would you want to keep them). I believe flounder is 12 per person, 12" or longer. 

If you would like to go after some bull reds, we could either hit BigMouth south of Fairhope, or you could link up with someone over in Pensacola - they should be at the peak of coming in abut the time of your trip. It's fun to latch onto a 3+ foot 30lb fish and have them haul your kayak around for a half hour or so. 

Regarding gear, I use relatively lightweight stuff - 2500 series reals, 7' to 7-1/2' medium action rods with 10lb test line. You can always use heavier gear if that's what you have. I used a Penn Battle 4000 with 20lb braid for about everything when I first moved here and did just fine. For bull reds I use the 4000 setup.

Mark


----------



## andrewmcox

I'm heading down to Gulf Shores from Louisiana for a beach trip this weekend, and based on the great tips you guys provided here I think I'll bring my kayak as well. Thank you for all the advice.

If anyone is interested in a (fairly new) fishing buddy on Saturday, Sunday, or Monday morning, shoot me a PM. I'd love some company.


----------



## Xpac

I may try to fish one of those days. I'll keep in touch.


----------



## Mainsailman

Andrew we are going to be there about 0500 Saturday.


----------



## andrewmcox

Excellent! I just got in to town and will see you in the morning. Parking lot by the cut? I'm in a white truck with a tan kayak.


----------



## markbxr400

My neighbor and I hit the dock lights along LL last night. Started casting around midnight. Got into some real nice reds and specs (we'll be eating good tonight!). Started with artificials, and while they'd bump them, we couldn't get them to bite. So we started throwing weighted shrimp, and game on . . .

We ultimately were run off by a lot of lightning around 4:00AM. Good night overall.

Mark


----------



## Xpac

Anything happening in little lagoon? I've never fished there this time of year. Thinking about going sometime this week.


----------



## markbxr400

Xpac said:


> Anything happening in little lagoon? I've never fished there this time of year. Thinking about going sometime this week.


Given there's only the one cut, and that reds and specs typically come inshore this time of year, the fishing should only get better. 

We're catching the snot out of reds in the Magnolia River. Starting to tie into more and more slot sized ones as the weeks move on. Haven't seen trout up in the river yet, but they should be here very soon as the salinity seems to have been restored now after the flooding flushed the salt out. Bait fish are in the river by the zillions.

Mark


----------



## Xpac

thanks, i need to get out there soon. been too long! may hit the lagoon sometime this week or the weekend.


----------



## Mainsailman

markbxr400 said:


> My neighbor and I hit the dock lights along LL last night. Started casting around midnight. Got into some real nice reds and specs (we'll be eating good tonight!). Started with artificials, and while they'd bump them, we couldn't get them to bite. So we started throwing weighted shrimp, and game on . . .
> 
> We ultimately were run off by a lot of lightning around 4:00AM. Good night overall.
> 
> Mark


Hey Mark, did yo mean the weighted shrimp lures? Or shrimp with weights? :whistling:


----------



## markbxr400

Mainsailman said:


> Hey Mark, did yo mean the weighted shrimp lures? Or shrimp with weights? :whistling:


Fresh dead shrimp on circle hooks. Put a 1/8 oz split weight on the leader. Just helps the shrimp fall.


----------



## WeathermanTN

Hey, Mark.
I live at the mouth of the Bon Secour River, and would love to learn to fish the Magnolia. Without divulging any secrets, can you give some advice on catching reds and trout in the Magnolia River? Any stretches to try? Casting jigs and lures to docks and banks, or are some other techniques needed? I have a 'yak and a bay boat. Thanks!


----------



## markbxr400

WeathermanTN said:


> Hey, Mark.
> I live at the mouth of the Bon Secour River, and would love to learn to fish the Magnolia. Without divulging any secrets, can you give some advice on catching reds and trout in the Magnolia River? Any stretches to try? Casting jigs and lures to docks and banks, or are some other techniques needed? I have a 'yak and a bay boat. Thanks!


Right now I fish after dark, and find dock lights close to the water. Use either real shrimp (dead or frozen), or an artificial shrimp (VooDoo, Savage Gear, Gulp, etc), or soft plastic on a jig head (I use a Zoom fluke in baby bass color). Stay in the shadows, cast beyond the light and work it slowly off the bottom into the light. Real shrimp can be thrown directly into the light - try to cast as close to the dock/pilings as possible without getting hung up. If in your kayak, when you hook up, tow the fish away from the dock so as not to scare others off.

Can also fish early morning to go after bull reds. Two spots - 1) Pelican Point in Weeks Bay, fish the ledge near the metal bulkhead on the opposite side from the boat launch. 2) On the Magnolia River at the intersection of Nolte Creek. I get to one of these spots about an hour before sunrise. I use a MirroLure C17MR suspending twitch bait - blue top, yellowish sides, white bottom. You can buy them at Walmart. Look for the bull reds hitting the top of the water and throw right at them. They'll hit it within the first few seconds it hits the water. Immediately before daybreak, you can try a topwater lure. Just after, I move to a Mirrolure SS52R (sinking twitch bait). As the morning wears on, I've had a tougher time catching them, so I try everything (popping cork, Yo Zuri shrimps, real shrimp, etc) with mixed success. But early morning I can almost always catch a bull red. It's a blast in the kayak.

Good luck!

Mark


----------

